# 211 ViP: Can it Pass both Audio/Video Through HDMI



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

I was just wondering is the HDMI for the 211 video only? For both my Toshiba XA2 and Panasonic BD10 high def players I can get video/audio out of 1 cable.

Can I do this with my 211? I know the HD DVD player is HDMI 1.3, and my Blu is HDMI 1.2. I don't know what HDMI version the 211 is.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

alfbinet said:


> I was just wondering is the HDMI for the 211 video only? For both my Toshiba XA2 and Panasonic BD10 high def players I can get video/audio out of 1 cable.
> 
> Can I do this with my 211? I know the HD DVD player is HDMI 1.3, and my Blu is HDMI 1.2. I don't know what HDMI version the 211 is.


The HDMI on the 211 DOES pass both video/audio at least it does for me.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

wolfjc said:


> The HDMI on the 211 DOES pass both video/audio at least it does for me.


Yes, not only that, but it will pass DD 5.1 audio as well..

Ken


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Thanks guys. Now I can remove yet another cable from my system (optical) for audio.


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

khearrean said:


> Yes, not only that, but it will pass DD 5.1 audio as well..
> 
> Ken


No 5.1. There is supposed to be a software update in the future that will enable this per previous rumors...


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

mmg said:


> No 5.1. There is supposed to be a software update in the future that will enable this per previous rumors...


You must have an issue with your 211 because it will definately pass DD 5.1 via HDMI. (What rumors are you referring to)? A software update added this feature sometime mid-last year (I don't remember which one). Even E* tech support will tell you that all of their MPEG-4 capable receivers will pass DD 5.1 via HDMI & my unit is definately proof that it will! I suggest having your unit checked out.....

Ken


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The rumour is the February 2007 Tech Forum when we were told it would be added sometime in May. Of the nine ViP211 software updates since then, Dish has provided release notes for only one, so I don't know when it was added (anyone?). You'd think they would want us to know they followed through on a promise, even if they didn't make the date.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> The rumour is the February 2007 Tech Forum when we were told it would be added sometime in May. Of the nine ViP211 software updates since then, Dish has provided release notes for only one, so I don't know when it was added (anyone?). You'd think they would want us to know they followed through on a promise, even if they didn't make the date.


About the only timeline I can relate to as to when DD 5.1 audio capability was provided via HDMI (on the 211) was sometime following the introduction of the 222. I had been complaining to Dish about them providing that feature on the 222, but not on the 211. After about my 2nd e-mail to them, I came in that afternoon, hooked up a new Yamaha HDMI capable A/V receiver & wham! There it was, in all it's spendid glory!! Video & DD 5.1 audio via (1) HDMI cable. :hurah:

Ken


----------

